# Top step frame cracked



## Mike Stewart (6 mo ago)

Wondering if I can get a new top step/frame for my 2003 Compass Avantgarde 200.
Anyone know a reliable source?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is that a double pull-out step Mike? It might be an idea to add a photo.


----------



## Mike Stewart (6 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Is that a double pull-out step Mike? It might be an idea to add a photo.


----------



## Mike Stewart (6 mo ago)

Mike Stewart said:


> View attachment 98313


Its just the upper part I need. I pinched this photo from another contributor who was looking for the same part


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never had to use them myself but a lot of folk on here recommend these people 





O'Leary Motorhomes Online Shop


O'Leary Motorhomes - the UK's No1 source for Motorhome self build, parts and accessories




www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I've never had to use them myself but a lot of folk on here recommend these people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used them and tread very carefully, they may well tell you the part is 100% correct, but when you get it that proves not to be the case…. Getting a refund out of them is harder than winning the Lottery…..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike Stewart said:


> Its just the upper part I need. I pinched this photo from another contributor who was looking for the same part


It looks like aluminium, is it possible to remove it and have it professionally repaired / welded and strengthened ?


----------



## Mike Stewart (6 mo ago)

Penquin said:


> It looks like aluminium, is it possible to remove it and have it professionally repaired / welded and strengthened ?





Penquin said:


> I have used them and tread very carefully, they may well tell you the part is 100% correct, but when you get it that proves not to be the case…. Getting a refund out of them is harder than winning the Lottery…..


Thanks for the advice. It's plastic, so I may just try Araldite with some reinforcing strip.


----------

